# Mambonsai



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Here.

--Nikolay


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That's very interesting! I'm going to search to see if there are any pictures posted around the net.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Veryinteresting indeed

I dug up some pictures


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Kawaii ... neh ... hehehehe (that loosely translates "Cute")

Wow, only the Japanese would come up with things like that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Only the Japanese yes! ...And maybe Ricky Cain..:-D

Ah, for those who haven't seen the Thai tanks get some...er..inspiration... here:

Piggies and 2 ducks I believe:









As cheesy I find these tanks I have to admit that I admire the precision and thought that went into making this one:









Note the scarecrow and the geese to the right of it, also the hanging bridge:









--Nikolay


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Those links aren't showing up for me Niko, I get a blank page


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Me too, nothing showed up =(


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

It's kinda funny, tho, it doesn't make me want to buy little deepsea divers
or sunken shipwrecks and bridges to put in my tanks :-s Bonsai was a hobby
of mine long before I lived in Japan, and I studied the art with a few masters
the first 5 years I was there. Am I the only that finds these absurd? When I see a miniature setting, it's fun to imagine what would complete it, if anything. In this art form, that's taken away...

Don't mean to offend, just my opinion,

Bill


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

wruyle said:


> Don't mean to offend, just my opinion,
> Bill


 No one is offended, people are allowed to have elitist attitudes if they wish.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Fixed it, enjoy!

--Nikolay


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

SCMurphy said:


> No one is offended, people are allowed to have elitist attitudes if they wish.


Dear me, I guess this came out wrong. Thanks, for your magnanimity ;-)

Bill


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Niko,
I've seen a couple of these in a Taiwanese collection. Are you sure these are
Thai? :neutral: 

Bill


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I think I am with Bill on this one.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Bill,

I misspelled it, I plead guilty of not knowing the difference between Taiwan and Thailand.

--Nikolay


----------

